
Huawei releases openEuler operating system source code - phate004
https://cntechpost.com/2020/01/02/huawei-releases-openeuler-operating-system-source-code/
======
datumy
Very interesting sub projects:

1\. iSulad -
[https://gitee.com/openeuler/iSulad](https://gitee.com/openeuler/iSulad), a C
implementation of runc. 2\. A-Tune -
[https://gitee.com/openeuler/A-Tune](https://gitee.com/openeuler/A-Tune), an
AI based system tuning tool.

------
brian_herman__
From what I gather the kernel is just a fork of the linux kernel.
[https://gitee.com/openeuler/kernel](https://gitee.com/openeuler/kernel)

"Linus Torvalds Linus Torvalds authored 6 days ago Merge tag 'scsi-fixes' of
git://git.kernel.org/..."

Wouldn't this be more of a distribution instead of a totally new operating
system?

